# Trivia 12/12



## luckytrim (Dec 12, 2018)

trivia 12/12
DID YOU KNOW...
In 2017, more Americans died from Opioid overdoses than  Americans who died
in the Vietnam conflict.


1. On which TV show (1971-78) did we find Dr. Jerry Robinson,  an
orthodontist?
2. In one episode of the sitcom, 'Seinfeld', George almost  becomes famous as
a model; what type of model was he ?
3. What was the name of the Treaty that formally ended the  Revolutionary 
War?
4. According to the title of a 2009 animated film, the weather  prediction
was cloudy with a chance of which food item?
5. What color are London's Taxis ?
  a. - Red
  b. - Yellow
  c. - Black
  d. - White
6. Who won the Heavyweight Boxing Championship at the age of  46 ?
7. Monarch butterflies lay their eggs on which host  plant?
8.  According to Monty Python, if you want to be a Knight of  the Round 
Table, you'll have to eat ham and jam and ___  a  lot?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Joseph Stalin was an avid movie buff .  He especially loved  John Wayne
Western films.
His admiration of Wayne prompted him to award the actor the  National Soviet
Award for Valor in 1952.  Wayne, of course, never travelled to  the USSR to
accept it, as he was an avowed anti-communist.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The Bob Newhart Show
2. a Hand Model (He burned himself with an iron, and that was  the end of
that !)
3. Treaty of Paris
4. Meatballs
5. - c
6. George foreman
7. milkweed
8. Spam

CRAP !!
Stalin had a love-hate relationship with Hollywood movies.   The brutal, raw
justice in the Western movies fascinated him, but he hated  the
anti-communist Wayne.
Stalin’s hatred for Wayne led him to hire assassins to kill  the actor in
January of 1953.
Fortunately, Stalin died in May of that year, which terminated  his murderous
plan.


----------

